# dog suddenly whining all the time



## jojoc (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi could anybody help please. We've had our labrador for over a year and she is nearly 2. She is normally very placid (although giddy for a pup) but these past couple of days she has constantly whined. She is doing it all the time whether 1 person is out or whether we're all together. She is otherwise well and is eating, drinking and walking as usual. Could anybody please help as this is becoming such an annoying habit.
Thanks in advance.
p.s. she hasn't been spayed & was last in season in november.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jojoc said:


> Hi could anybody help please. We've had our labrador for over a year and she is nearly 2. She is normally very placid (although giddy for a pup) but these past couple of days she has constantly whined. She is doing it all the time whether 1 person is out or whether we're all together. She is otherwise well and is eating, drinking and walking as usual. Could anybody please help as this is becoming such an annoying habit.
> Thanks in advance.
> p.s. she hasn't been spayed & was last in season in november.


Any whining and being unsettled or out of character behaviour can sometimes indicate all is not well medical wise.

As she was last in season in November she is likely now in the Di-estrus part of the heat cycle, this follows pro estrus and estrus (estrus being where they ovulate and become fertile) These two stages last approx 9 days each but can vary and be longer. Di-estrus follows and lasts around 60/90 days. Although all the external changes have dissapeared, there are still internal changes and the reproductive tract is still under the influence of high hormone levels. Its not until they finish this stage that the hormone levels return to normal and the reproductive tract is in a resting state.

If a dog is going to have an infection or a phantom pregnancy then di-estrus is usually the time it happens. It could be that she is having a phantom pregnancy, they will become whiney and clingy often, and sometimes you see all the signs you get with proper pregnancy. Weight gain, increased appetite,
nipples enlarging and even producing milk and they often collect up toys and inanimate objects and treat them like their babies, some will also nest. So that could be one explanation.

Its also a time though when uterine infections can occur. There can be two types open where you will see a discharge that can look from anything to reasonably normal to odd coloured and thickened. or closed where they have a uterine infection thats sealed in so no discharge, and with this in particular you dont often know until, the show signs of illness, like lethargy, depressed uninterested in things, go off their food, and can either have vomitting and or diarrhoea and sometimes a temperature. So any if she starts to become unwell, and/or has a discharge again I would be suspect.

Phantom pregnancies although trying for dog an owner, often do pass without incident, but if they do produce milk it can cause problems like Mastitis as there are no puppies to drink the milk, and infection can set in.


----------



## jojoc (Feb 29, 2012)

This is great thank you so much for your reply. She is presenting most of the symptoms of a phantom pregnancy so I'm thinking this could be the cause. I will keep an eye on her though for any illness in case of a uterine infection. Thanks again, really appreciate it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jojoc said:


> This is great thank you so much for your reply. She is presenting most of the symptoms of a phantom pregnancy so I'm thinking this could be the cause. I will keep an eye on her though for any illness in case of a uterine infection. Thanks again, really appreciate it.


If she is showing other signs as well then does sound like a phantom. Unfortunately once they have one it can sometimes occur again. Hopefully she will be OK and it will pass easily.


----------



## Dogsupply (Dec 7, 2012)

Some of the dogs are whining because of the of their habits. It seems that your dog is fine bacause his doing fine, eat and drink well.


----------

